# Horse Entertains Seniors in Retirement Home



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes, he is housebroken.  http://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/toilet-trained-therapy-horse-entertains-seniors-retirement-homes/


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh yes I've read about rupert before, it's such a great idea to take animals into care homes, people seem to react so much better when animals are around!!


----------



## Bullie76 (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes they do. I took my dog to visit my mother when she was rehabbing in a nursing home. Other patients enjoyed seeing him too. A couple headed in the other direction. Some people just don't like pets.


----------

